# What size of chest logo over pocket?



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Quick question, should a heart logo over a pocket be the same width as the pocket or does it matter?

I designed a 4" heart print for a guy but now he wants it on a pocket tee and I'm wondering if 4" will be too large and look awkward.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I think it should be smaller than the pocket. If a 4 inch pocket, then no larger than a 3 inch logo centered over the pocket. Because the design is sitting higher than normal (without a pocket) having it the same size will look larger than normal.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I should have mentioned what is causing my hesitation to reduce the size... the design includes a corporate logo that by poor design doesn't read well in small sizes. So I'm torn, I'm afraid it will look awkward if it's too large or be unreadable if it's too small.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You could screen directly on the pocket.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

wormil said:


> I should have mentioned what is causing my hesitation to reduce the size... the design includes a corporate logo that by poor design doesn't read well in small sizes. So I'm torn, I'm afraid it will look awkward if it's too large or be unreadable if it's too small.


 
let your customer know that it will not work well. most customers look for and need your opnion. they will be glad you brought it up. once he or she knows, it wont come as a shock if it does not look right if they decide to go forward with the job.


----------



## mbyrd22 (Apr 19, 2019)

Print on paper what you think it should be and lay it on the shirt to see...….


----------

